# Hyper/Graves



## BRGB12X (Feb 25, 2011)

I came across a post from a happy guy, chase, or something like that. He went straight in to removal of thyroid, and other posts spoke of how pointless medication is. My symptoms r defiantly Hyper, spaced out, sweaty, pounding pulse, feels like I'm tweaking hard. I have no goiter or pressure on my eyeballs, just very shaky. Started atonal and mthywhatevr yesterday. When do the meds work if at all or should I just hack my thyroid out, like Chase?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BRGB12X said:


> I came across a post from a happy guy, chase, or something like that. He went straight in to removal of thyroid, and other posts spoke of how pointless medication is. My symptoms r defiantly Hyper, spaced out, sweaty, pounding pulse, feels like I'm tweaking hard. I have no goiter or pressure on my eyeballs, just very shaky. Started atonal and mthywhatevr yesterday. When do the meds work if at all or should I just hack my thyroid out, like Chase?


I like to recommend to most who come here that they do a "trial" of antithyroid meds and see how it goes. That in and of it's self gives the patient time to calm down (physically) and to reassess the situation all the while gathering information related to the circumstance so that a better decision can be made if need be.

Do you know the name of your medicine besides Atonal?


----------



## BRGB12X (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanx for the reply Andros. I think my med is meth.....I'll have to get back to u on that one.


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm 2.5 months into treatment on anti-thyroid meds and my doc says my labs look like I'm balancing out. The meds didn't work overnight. Mine seemed to kick in within 3 or 4 weeks. I say it's worth a shot to give meds the good college try before getting an irreversible medical procedure. Meds don't work for everyone, but surgery and radioactive ablation don't always have good outcomes either.

My sister had her thyroid surgically removed, and my mother had hers ablated. They both seem okay, but they're now hypothyroid for life and will be on thyroid replacement medication indefinitely.


----------

